# I also goes (for now)



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I know my involvement on the forum has slowed down a lot recently, but I want to make this official. Tomorrow I leave for my research project in Namibia, Ill be gone for at least 3 months.
I will be bringing with me scores and a large library of music.

So, goodbye for now.
Hope you all keep listening to music and discussing it here.

:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I know my involvement on the forum has slowed down a lot recently, but I want to make this official. Tomorrow I leave for my research project in Namibia, Ill be gone for at least 3 months.
> I will be bringing with me scores and a large library of music.
> 
> So, goodbye for now.
> ...


Hope you have a great time in Namibia. Take care and tell us all about it when you get back.

:wave:


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

All right!! Whos next?!

ooh wait, it could be me.

The army requires my service starting next week. sigh...
No more leisure reading.
No more internet.
No more girls to look at.
No more staying up late.
No more TC.

Damn i almost forgot, mp3 players aren't allowed inside. CRAP!!!!
and i am going to lose all my hair as well!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Hope you have a great time in Namibia. Take care and tell us all about it when you get back.
> 
> :wave:


I can't quite picture 'having a great time in Namibia', But I do hope you return well - and with stories.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Take care and be well


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

beethovenian said:


> All right!! Whos next?!
> 
> ooh wait, it could be me.
> 
> ...


Look on the bright side. It will be 'an experience', and it may even be good for you.

_AFSN 2287xxxx, 1955-1959._


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I can't quite picture 'having a great time in Namibia', But I do hope you return well - and with stories.


I can - all those beautiful snakes


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck to you! :tiphat:


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Be well and take care!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Stay safe. You will be missed, but I hope you enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck, emiel! And you too, beethovenian!

Too many departures.  I've slowed down here lately, but my participation waxes and wanes; I'm not going.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Seriously...who IS next?...hope no one, soon...

...geez, I promise if I decide to go (which won't happen for a very long time as i kinda just got here), I won't create such a thread...if my previous ones are anything to go by, they'll be dead anyway and only a couple of peeps wondering, 'whatever happened to that obnoxious Glenn Gould/Earl Wild guy?! That's all he could ever ******* talking about!!'...so yeah...hope no more of my buddies leave...Aramis is kinda a one in a million!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol. 

I comes .... 

and I goes ....

I should start some threads so that we can alternatives between the "I goes' threads and the "I comes" threads 

I goes ... and knoes noe social skillz so I ain't sayin' I goes innit. 

I comes and goes, when I comes and goes. 

That's the culture I grew up in :lol:

Seriously though - have a great learning experience out there 

We'll miss your contribution - shame to miss another Myaskovsky fan, but we know what you'll be listening to over there


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bonne chance!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> I won't create such a thread...if my previous ones are anything to go by, they'll be dead anyway and only a couple of peeps wondering, 'whatever happened to that obnoxious Glenn Gould/Earl Wild guy?!


You've talked about Earl Wild and Glenn Gould? Huh. I suppose I've just never bothered to actually read any of your posts. 

J/k of course; I hang on your every word.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Polednice said:


> You've talked about Earl Wild and Glenn Gould? Huh. I suppose I've just never bothered to actually read any of your posts.


I don't blame you, kid!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Make this trip to Namibia an experience of a lifetime, emiel! We'll see you when you get back.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope you accomplish everything that you hope to do in Namibia, and will be glad to see you back here when possible.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Farewell! We'll miss you!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Farewell, my valiant, glorious child!
You were the holiest pride of my heart! 
Farewell! Farewell! Farewell!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Namibia sounds quite exotic - I know it's got spectacular desert country. Good luck & we'll look forward to your safe return...


----------

